# My opinion on Sigma #6000 & Select II #1200



## Bobblybook (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Just received these in the mail and thought I would write up a quick review on my thoughts so far.








They arrived packed with a very healthy amount of bubble wrap. This bubble wrap has fairly small bubble-size (good) and an impressive unpopped-to-popped ratio.
I have folded it up for storage, but I can take accurate measurements of the bubble wrap stack upon request. It doesn't have any sharp creases, folds pleasingly, and the edges are cut quite straight - no tears or ragged corners.

The Sigma Select II #1200 came wrapped in a thin plastic wrapper inside the box, while the #6000 did NOT. Definitely something to keep in mind for future purchases.
This may have been a sneaky marketing tactic to force me to unwrap it and touch it more with my fingers.
If Sigma Power is reading, it did not work and I made sure to touch and feel them both equally. :happymug:






After unwrapping I took them out of the boxes and had a sniff. The 1200 has a chalky, dry smell. It's not too bad, reminds me of dry clay dust. I'd give it a 5/10 for scent.
I tried to be as unbiased as possible, as I don't care much for blue shades and this stone tends to have a cool-white colour to it.

The 6000 has a stronger, fruity musk smell. It's definitely my favourite of the two and I caught myself sneaking an additional sniff or three. I would rate this one an 8/10.
Disclaimer: I did not try "wet" sniffs. The scents may change dramatically (and consequently, my opinion) when wet.


The #6000 had a duller, deep scraping sound when glancing. A little like dragging a brick along concrete.
In contrast, the #1200 produced a much more enjoyable metallic *sschhhling* sound when glancing off the edge of the stone. irate1:

I did not measure the frequency of the sound but it was undoubtedly more pleasing to my ear.
I am quite young, so please take this & other factors into account when considering the audio qualities between the two.
You could always record the sound of one, and play it back through headphones while using the inferior-sounding stone. Be creative!


Overall my opinions on both the #1200 Select II and #6000 are very similar, however I think the #6000 comes out a little ahead for me - the speckling makes me think of strawberries and I really like fresh strawberries. :hungry3:
It would be my dream stone if it was a raspberry colour, but I think the speckles are distinctly strawberry. Not bad in any case! :jumpy:



Spoiler



As you can probably tell by now...





Knives are still on their way to me, these stones arrived first and I felt like I had to post something because I'm excited to learn sharpening!

Also a bit of a jab at "reviews" that cover all the unnecessary & irrelevant information and ignore the big question - DOES IT WORK??


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Nov 26, 2014)

Do you have any opinion on the edges they put on knives?


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 26, 2014)

Delighted to hear about the bubble wrap. My kids get a roll for x mas. Let us know what you think of the stones when the knives arrive Bob!


----------



## Bobblybook (Nov 26, 2014)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> Do you have any opinion on the edges they put on knives?



Hahah, no. The whole post was a joke, I only wanted to cover the useless info. :biggrin: I don't have any other stones to compare them to so I thought I'd have some fun.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 26, 2014)

Can you please try licking the stones and report which taste better? I'm sure that it's on often overseen, but very important parameter.


----------



## masibu (Nov 26, 2014)

I have been using this combination of stones for a while now and enjoy these stones a lot, especially for stainless knives. You could do a lot worse. Both of these stones are capable of soaking long term if that's what your into and the feedback is pretty good.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 26, 2014)

The 6k is a nice stone for sure. I owned one for a brief period of time but ended up selling it because I prefer softer, muddier finishing stones. Stu from toolsfj describes the sigma 1200 as the best stone he carries between 1-2kgrit, so im actually very curious about it. A more ehh...traditional review would be appreciated lol.


----------



## Bobblybook (Nov 26, 2014)

I would be happy to let you know how they go, although I don't have any decent knives to try on them (I don't think run of the mill cheapies will give you much worthwhile info), and all of this stuff is a Christmas present to my parents... So it won't be coming down the chimney for about a month.

I'm looking forward to using these two though, can't wait to learn! I didn't think I would get this excited over a few rocks. I feel like I'm being inducted into a cult... :knife::knife:


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 26, 2014)

Swear to goodness I thought I was on a wine forum for a second...darn funny post...popped to unpopped ratio....straight edges....good stuff


----------



## gic (Nov 26, 2014)

What's the best soaking pattern for them??


----------



## labor of love (Nov 26, 2014)

The 1200 only needs 2-3 minutes of soaking and can be perma soaked. So I suppose that qualifies as a splash and go. The 6k needs the usual 15 minutes or so before using.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 26, 2014)

Very cool review, makes me want to start my Christmas bubble wrap shopping early this year


----------



## masibu (Nov 26, 2014)

The 1200 stone is a solid stone and pretty easy to use with decent feedback. I have experience with a natural amakusa, king 800, super stone 1k and chosera 1k for reference and the sigma seems to be the best stone of the bunch for setting bevels to me. I perma soak mine for ease of use and it seems to feel better after soaking for a while. It's a hard stone that likes a bit of pressure in the beginning to get it going. There is minimal mud going on and very little dishing and it seems to work pretty efficiently. I dont think it works as well splash and go and the chosera does a better job in this regard. However, the price is a lot better and I feel the edge it leaves (so long as it has been soaked) to be pretty crisp. At this stage its my favourite stone (although I now have a 2k and 700 grit bester which im experimenting with) for raising an initial burr. I still havent tried a few stones out there yet such as a 1200 bester and arashiyama which are other popular options.


----------



## osakajoe (Nov 27, 2014)

The sigma select ii #1200 is my favorite stone to use in my arsenal. 

The sigma select ii #6000 is great as well, but the select 2 is orange and I haven't used the regular 6000 you have. 

I suggest eventually getting the select ii #13,000 to add to your selection for very nice mirror polishing


----------



## Jpox (Dec 2, 2014)

I tried licking a stone once....I can't recommend it. They don't taste that good:/
I have a friend that was told by his teacher (at carpenters school) that licking a stone is a good indicator to define gritlevel...
Cheers


----------



## Bobblybook (Dec 4, 2014)

Jpox said:


> I tried licking a stone once....I can't recommend it. They don't taste that good:/
> I have a friend that was told by his teacher (at carpenters school) that licking a stone is a good indicator to define gritlevel...
> Cheers



I can't wait for the day when a taste test is crucial to measuring a stone's performance. :lol2:


----------



## osakajoe (Dec 5, 2014)

Liking synthetic stones is unnecessary. It is written on the box what grit it is. And the entire stone stays the sane grit all the way through the stone. 

Liking is only used on natural stones as you can't really determine what grit they are. They also might change in grit as you wear it down.


----------



## rick_english (Dec 5, 2014)

Made my Friday a little brighter.......


----------



## labor of love (Dec 5, 2014)

osakajoe said:


> Liking synthetic stones is unnecessary. It is written on the box what grit it is. And the entire stone stays the sane grit all the way through the stone.
> 
> Liking is only used on natural stones as you can't really determine what grit they are. They also might change in grit as you wear it down.



Are you saying people lick JNats to determine what grit they are?


----------



## masibu (Dec 6, 2014)

How many people are going to lick their synthetic stones and natural stones to draw comparisons?


----------



## labor of love (Dec 6, 2014)

masibu said:


> How many people are going to lick their synthetic stones and natural stones to draw comparisons?



tens of millions would be my rough estimate.


----------



## Jpox (Dec 6, 2014)

I for one have done it.... But only once,a synthetic and I cant reccomend it as it tasted awfull! My friend was told by his teacher (carpentry school) that its a good way to feel the gritlevel... Might be right but I prefer using steel instead of my tongue!!
My experience on that matter
Cheers


----------



## Bobblybook (Dec 7, 2014)

Jpox said:


> I for one have done it.... But only once,a synthetic and I cant reccomend it as it tasted awfull! My friend was told by his teacher (carpentry school) that its a good way to feel the gritlevel... Might be right but I prefer using steel instead of my tongue!!
> My experience on that matter
> Cheers





Jpox said:


> I tried licking a stone once....I can't recommend it. They don't taste that good:/
> I have a friend that was told by his teacher (at carpenters school) that licking a stone is a good indicator to define gritlevel...
> Cheers



Hahaha, did you really reply with the same thing twice??


----------



## Jpox (Dec 7, 2014)

My bad,after I wrote the first reply my phone froze and I couldent find the post - therefor I thought the second post was the only one visible (really wanted to share).....still a noob here...


----------



## chinacats (Dec 7, 2014)

Jpox said:


> My bad,after I wrote the first reply my phone froze and I couldent find the post - therefor I thought the second post was the only one visible (really wanted to share).....still a noob here...



No biggie, you're always welcome to tell a good story twice


----------



## panda (Dec 9, 2014)

Who wants to lick my jnat that looks like a block of cheese?


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 9, 2014)

Me.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 9, 2014)

what kind of cheese?


----------



## Vesteroid (Dec 9, 2014)

i cant believe this thread is still going on lol


----------



## daveb (Dec 9, 2014)

Think of it as ripening...


----------



## panda (Dec 10, 2014)

White cheddar, with swirls.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 10, 2014)

I bet you could work up alot of mud with cambozola.


----------



## Jpox (Dec 11, 2014)

Hmmm,maybe I should try licking a jnat...it seems to have an interest,but without mud though


----------



## chinacats (Dec 11, 2014)

Jpox said:


> Hmmm,maybe I should try licking a jnat...it seems to have an interest,but without mud though



If you've never done this before, you may find it easier with the mud


----------



## daveb (Dec 11, 2014)

I would lick the top. But never the bottom - that would be perverted...


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 11, 2014)

How did I miss this thread! You guys crack me up.... 
Daveb: it's Probobly best to lick the bottom aswell, you never know until you try.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 11, 2014)

The bottoms of all mine taste like cashews :scratchhead:


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 11, 2014)

Isn't that stuff toxic? Just go with shellac if you're gonna be licking the bottom.


----------



## panda (Dec 11, 2014)

Lick the bottom whilst wet for best results.


----------



## Jpox (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe maxim and the other stone vendors will add a new benchmark on their reviews: Taste.

China: Maybe even with swarf,then you are sure getting your vitamins


----------



## Vesteroid (Dec 13, 2014)

Cashews.....your killing me


----------

